# A Midsummer Night's Dream



## Gaelle (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am only new here!
I wonder if any of you could help me, I ma looking for a recording of Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream WITHOUT the singing? Is there such a thing? I do love classical music and have been listening to it since I was a little girl but I just can't do opera. I heard various extracts of this piece on the radio mainly and would love to own it. Just wondered whether you knew of any albums containing only the musical bits! 
Might sound really silly I suppose! Thanks very much anyway!

Gaelle


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gaelle said:


> Hello everyone, I am only new here!
> I wonder if any of you could help me, I ma looking for a recording of Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream WITHOUT the singing? Is there such a thing? I do love classical music and have been listening to it since I was a little girl but I just can't do opera. I heard various extracts of this piece on the radio mainly and would love to own it. Just wondered whether you knew of any albums containing only the musical bits!
> Might sound really silly I suppose! Thanks very much anyway!
> 
> Gaelle


There are plenty of recordings from the overture, and the wedding march is probably available on quite a few of those classical 'greatest hits' albums. I don't know if there are any recordings of the complete work except for the vocal numbers though. If there are any I'm sure someone here will know.

Maybe it's best to just buy a regular recording of the complete work and program your cd player to skip the vocal bits when you're listening (?). Better still - try to listen to the vocal bits a few times and maybe you'll end up liking them as well. 

PS: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Gaelle,

Welcome to the forum, good to have you here. I dont know of a recording without the vocals. This one seems to have the incidental music to "A Midsummer Night's Dream", but there might be others.

http://inkpot.com/classical/mend4mnd.html


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I suppose the vocals are always there. Even in ballet... I have Frederick Ashton's "The Dream" (a 50 minute coreography on A midsummer night's dream) and the choral parts were not obliterated there.


----------

